

Foxconn Chengdu Manufacture Plant Explosion - jrnkntl
http://micgadget.com/12651/breaking-foxconn-chengdu-manufacture-plant-explosion-video/

======
corin_
What genius editor decided to put multiple auto-playing videos into one
article?

I know that this is probably a stupid view to have, given so many life-
destroying things happen all over the world, and indeed all-over China, but I
can't help but feel for the people of Chengdu specifically. I was working out
there 18 months ago and it was clear that they were still a long way from
recovering the earthquake that devestated the area 18 months before that.
There were still buildings all over the place that were just rubble on the
ground, others with huge cracks running right through them, not to mention the
human cost that the earthquake took.

I guess, for me, it's just because most of my travels are to extremely
developed parts of the world, and the fact that the worst I've seen is in
Chengdu, it rings home particularly when more bad things happen to that area.

------
jjm
I wonder if this was intentional?

------
dublinclontarf
Good luck with them trying to cover this up.

